# Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005



## Kris (3. April 2006)

ich wollte mal schnell meine Bilder zeigen ohne viel zu schreiben  .
Wir waren am Wolgadelta ,an einem Nebenfluss der Achtuba.
Wir haben auf Raubfisch geangelt und am besten hat das schleppen nahe dem Grund funktioniert. Es hatte Sandboden und fast kein Gerümpel also wenig bis fast keine Hänger.
Wie ihr seht gibts die selben Raubfische wie hier. Leider haben wir keinen Wels gefangen oder gesehen. Gross waren die Fische nicht aber sehr zahlreich. Man hat dort gemeint "kleiner Fluss, kleine Fische ". Wir haben eine kleine Nussschale bekommen mit einem kleinen Motor, der wo immer kaputt gegangen ist und haben nach ein paar Tagen Orientierung angefangen zu schleppen.




Das ist ein Friedfisch den wir mitgeharkt haben ein sog. "Buffalo", den kann man gut essen haben wir gehört.




Wir sind eine Strecke von Moskau ca 24 h mit dem Zug in 4 er Schlafwagen ( gebaut in der ehem. DDR) gefahren. Das war ein bisschen wie im Fernsehn, wie die Omas an den Bahnhöfen auf dem Land selbstgemachtes Essen und Kleidung an die Zugreisenden verkauft haben( z.B. Flusskrebse). Und die Schaffnerin für einen Wagen hat mit dem Samowar (so ein Teekocher) Tee gemacht.








Und obwohl wir alle Angler sind darf ein Hinweis auf die heimische Flora dieses Breitengrades auch nicht fehlen:




Ach ja, die Reise hat ein Freund der nach Russland arbeiten gegangen ist organisiert.
 
Grüsse

Kris


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

Danke für Deine Impressionen aus einer inzwischen etwas ruhigeren Ecke #6 



			
				Kris schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr seht gibts die selben Raubfische wie hier.


 
Naja, vielleicht nicht ganz, denn den abgebildeten (?) (Wolga)Zander (?) gibt es hier ja nicht!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ossipeter (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

Toller Abenteuerurlaub oder? Fischen in so einer Natur muss bestimmt Spaß gemacht haben.


----------



## Kris (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

@Debilofant
nichts zu danken hab ich gerne gemacht!
Bei dem Zander da weisst du mehr als ich. Der Wolga Zander ist also seine eigene Art.
@Ossipeter
au ja das war ein Abenteuer, die Anreise die Unterkunft und der Zustand des Camps/Motoren waren abenteuerlich




Wir haben in Zelten, mit uralten Feldbetten gewohnt und es gab ein herrlich Plumsklo, das ich nach einer Zeit dann häufiger besuchen musste als mir lieb war . Dafür war es relativ billig und direkt am Wasser. Während der Hochwasserzeit ist dieser Bereich geflutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

Gibts dazu auch noch nen BEricht??
Wäre klasse)
Weil, den hätte ich auch gerne fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)


----------



## versuchsangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

Schöne Bilder,schöne Fische,schöne Pflanzen,schöner Bericht.Ich denke mal ihr habt viel Spass gehabt.#h


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

Also wie angedeutet, ich vermute, dass es ein Wolgazander ist, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, denn ich habe schließlich noch keinen gefangen |rolleyes

Den "Buffalo" kann man dagegen auch in Deutschland als (Stein)Giebel fangen, von denen es durch das Oderhochwasser von 1998 eine ganze Reihe in die Oderaltwässer gespült hat.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## uer (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

kris #h 

nicht schlecht sprach der specht - soll heißen 





			
				thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts dazu auch noch nen BEricht??
> Wäre klasse)


wäre wirklich klasse,

sag mal wie wars mit dem mücken und so, habe gehört, soll das schlimmste bei solcher tour sein und was den buffalo (giebel oder bei uns auch falscher bauernkarpfen genannt) angeht, sind bei uns wieder stark im kommen und an feinem geschirr ein top kämpfer, 
kommt in gewässern vor wo sich auch die karausche wohl fühlt, also soll heißen sind mit wenig zufrieden, 

und der zander ist ein wolgazander, in der theiß (ungarn) ist meines wissens der uns am nächsten bestand, leider werden die nicht sehr groß zumindest werden die nicht so groß wie unsere europäischen zander, 

#h - :s


----------



## Big Fins (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*






War sicher sehr entspannt da :q #6


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

...deswegen vielleicht auch ein Vielzwecktransportrohr mit unbekanntem Unterteil? 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Daserge (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

seh ich ja jetzt erst!:q


----------



## Kris (3. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

@Thomas9904
also einen Bericht könnte ich vielleicht auch schreiben aber ich denke die Highlights der Reise sind schon erzählt. Das wäre dann nur eine Wdh. in anderer Form.
@ Debilofant
Ich hatte ja gehofft von euch zu erfahren was der Buffalo ist, ein Stein Giebel also, interessant.
@uer
Es gab Mücken aber nicht sehr viele. Keine Schwärme oder so. Wir haben natürlich Autan mitgenommen und das hat wie meistens sehr gut gewirkt. Ohne Autan hats schonmal Stiche gesetzt aber das haben wir nicht wirklich ausprobiert . Es war Anfang September aber Mittags immer noch ca 30°C, während es  in Moskau schon auf die 0°C zuging.
@plaa Sawai
muhahahahah rofl jaja so kanns gehen 

achso wisst ihr wie man den Wolga Zander von seinem Europäischen Verwandten unterscheidet? Sieht man das?


----------



## Phoenix-mk (5. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*



			
				Kris schrieb:
			
		

> achso wisst ihr wie man den Wolga Zander von seinem Europäischen Verwandten unterscheidet? Sieht man das?


 
der Wolga zander hat eine andere Zeichung!
Ach ja und ich glaub auch nicht die Typischen Fangzähne eines Zanders!

gibets da nicht auch noch den Schülle und denn Stein-Schülle?


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2006)

*AW: Reisebilder Wolgadelta Herbst 2005*

schöner Bericht !
die krebse sehen ja wirklich lecker aus ......


----------

